# HowTo: Root RAZR HD & HD MAXX



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Someone asked me to put a little spill together on how to root. Its really rather simple. This will work on the RAZR HD, or RAZR HD Maxx

Jelly Bean is not rootable yet, so these steps will downgrade you to ICS temporarily and allow you to root and then update to Jelly Bean and stay rooted.

Download : mattlgroff's DROID RAZR HD Utility here

1. Backup anything you want to keep on your phone (Camera pics, etc)
2. Unplug USB and Power off your Phone
3. Boot into bootloader mode by holding down Volume up, Volume down and Power 
4. Once in Boot Mode Selection Mode screen, select "AP Fastboot" using the Volume Down Key then press the Volume Up Key to select it.
5. Plug in Phone to USB and use the DROID RAZR HD Utility to Fastboot Restore 0.6.25 (ICS 4.0.4 Official Software)
6. a. Boot Phone b. turn on USB Debugging (Settings | Developers) c. unplug and plugin Phone
7. install Root exploit using DROID RAZR HD Utility (make sure you read the note about pressing Vol Up and Power on your phone when asked to do so). Also NOTE: Wiping 'Data' will erase all your Camera pics that are NOT stored on 'SDCard' by default.
8. Sign-in to Google Play and Update Superuser
9. Open Superuser and update binaries
10. Open OTA Keeper: click 'protect root' and then 'temp unroot'
11. Open System and check for Updates, download and then install the 0.7.2 update
12. Once phone is booted, Open OTA Keeper: click 'restore root'
13. Open Superuser and make sure you are rooted, check for 'Updates'
14. Open OTA Keeper: click 'protect root' and then 'temp unroot'
15. Unplug USB and Power off your Phone
16. Open "settings-about phone-system updates" and install the OTA update to JB
17. Once phone is booted, Open OTA Keeper: click 'restore root'
18. Enjoy Jelly Bean and Root!

Please go to these original posts here and thank them for their great contributions.
Thanks to supercurio for voodoo ota root keeper. Original post here
Thanks to djrbliss for Motofail2Go root exploit. Original post here
Thanks to the firmware team for ICS fxz. Original post here
Thanks to mattlgroff for his Droid RAZR HD Utility. Original post here
Thanks to freeky1 for his instructions here


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

This will work for RAZR HD Developer Edition also? Since I had to buy it off contract I got the dev edition.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Worked great here. Thanks


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> This will work for RAZR HD Developer Edition also? Since I had to buy it off contract I got the dev edition.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think its easier with the Developer Edition. But this method should still work.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

radzer0 said:


> Worked great here. Thanks


Your Welcome.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Once all the ss3 kinks get worked out it would be nice if you could add a step by step for it and installing a rom on it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Snareman (May 15, 2012)

How do I root on a Mac? I see that file there, but its a .7z and I don't know what to do with that kind of file.


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

please read this thread: http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/5246-droid-razr-hd-utility-100-linuxmac/page__st__20

i am not sure what the status is finally on this utility, but i tried it and it puts the phone in boot loop. somewhere in that thread there is a guide on how to deal with this in general.

basically though, you extract that file using unarchiver (free download), and then use the terminal to run the .sh file inside it. you have to make sure that you change the directory of the terminal to the folder the .7z is. (ie. if its on the desktop you need to change the directory to desktop.

again. use extra caution. if you can find a pc, do use it. that way definitely works.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Snareman said:


> How do I root on a Mac? I see that file there, but its a .7z and I don't know what to do with that kind of file.


That is a 7zip File. Just google it, There are many free 7unzip Utilities out there. I think I use WinRar to be honest.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

msassounian said:


> please read this thread: http://www.droidrzr....ac/page__st__20
> 
> i am not sure what the status is finally on this utility, but i tried it and it puts the phone in boot loop. somewhere in that thread there is a guide on how to deal with this in general.
> 
> ...


Yea Looks as though some folks had bad home directory permissions. You need to be extra UNIX savvy to do this on a Mac/Linux Platform.

Ill play around with the *Unix version and see but from reading that thread its a permissions issues and its easily fixable if you know your Unix.


----------



## pilotbrett (Nov 19, 2012)

I tried this new method. Am I missing something? I followed the instructions up to where it says run the bat and follow the onscreen instructions. Initial screen says strike any key to continue. One done the screen closes and nothing else pops up-no instructions. Can anyone help.


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

pilotbrett said:


> I tried this new method. Am I missing something? I followed the instructions up to where it says run the bat and follow the onscreen instructions. Initial screen says strike any key to continue. One done the screen closes and nothing else pops up-no instructions. Can anyone help.


You either don't have USB Debugging checked under Settings>Developer options or ADB isn't installed correctly. Sounds like it's not detecting your phone. Also, have you updated the SDK lately?


----------



## pilotbrett (Nov 19, 2012)

I never saw instructions appear on the screen. Once I "pressed any key to continue" Nothing happened after that. Even though the task mgr said the utility was running. Am I missing a step with this rooting procedure?


----------



## pilotbrett (Nov 19, 2012)

kxs783kms said:


> You either don't have USB Debugging checked under Settings>Developer options or ADB isn't installed correctly. Sounds like it's not detecting your phone. Also, have you updated the SDK lately?


Thanks much. Debug was Checked. I'll reinst the drivers and try it again. Do I actually need the SDK inst to run this rooting procedure?


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

pilotbrett said:


> Thanks much. Debug was Checked. I'll reinst the drivers and try it again. Do I actually need the SDK inst to run this rooting procedure?


Yes. Also make sure you install the Motorola drivers first. You're doing this on a PC right? If it's a Mac, then I can't help you there.


----------



## pilotbrett (Nov 19, 2012)

kxs783kms said:


> Yes. Also make sure you install the Motorola drivers first. You're doing this on a PC right? If it's a Mac, then I can't help you there.


Yes PC. I'll inst the SDK and see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## pilotbrett (Nov 19, 2012)

pilotbrett said:


> Yes PC. I'll inst the SDK and see how it goes. Thanks.


 Which is the better SDK. I see a few. And should I do a Factory Reset on the phone prior to trying the root again


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

pilotbrett said:


> Which is the better SDK. I see a few. And should I do a Factory Reset on the phone prior to trying the root again


Start with this website http://www.oracle.co...oads/index.html and download and install the "Java Platform (JDK) 7u9." Now go to this website http://developer.and.../sdk/index.html and then scroll down until you see "Download for other platforms" at the very bottom. Click on that and a dropdown box should appear, with the second section being for "SDK Tools Only". Download and run the "installer_r21-windows.exe" and follow the instructions. Here is another website for more details if needed http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/wiki/Howto:_Install_the_Android_SDK . It should take all of 20-30 mins to have everything downloaded and installed *depending on your internet connection.* Good luck!!

P.S....No need for the factory reset at this point.


----------



## Most Angry Man (Feb 14, 2012)

I had an issue installing JB leak after rooting. After selecting zip from sd it starts to run checks, when it gets to system check it fails and gives some error relating to gps.conf and then shows some other codes. I had rooted days ago and installed some apps including fastergps before coming across this, so I assume it is related to that. I tried reverting fastergps and then deleting the app, but didnt work (same system check error). I don't have time to be without a working phone right now so I'm still running stock and I will come back to this tomorrow. I was thinking of wiping, restoring stock via utility, and then re-root and try again?


----------



## outlaw08 (Nov 28, 2012)

the link to the utility is broken for me, its not working in chrome or IE, any word on when it will be up?


----------



## pilotbrett (Nov 19, 2012)

Is this leak JB 4.1 or 4.2 ??


----------



## outlaw08 (Nov 28, 2012)

link is going somewhere now but nothing about an actual RAZR HD utility, anyone have the files they could send me?


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1970267


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

So i restored to stock with this so i could do the right order to put in jellybean and all with SS3. Got to the point where i goto stock recovery to put in JB leak. My recovery is dead. Doesnt even work straight out of a stock restore. Any ideas?


----------

